# Add Setup



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi

I've noticed a number of members have their setup at the bottom of their posts - could someone direct me where I can find out how to do this.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ChrisMG said:


> Hi
> 
> I've noticed a number of members have their setup at the bottom of their posts - could someone direct me where I can find out how to do this.
> 
> Thanks


Go into Settings, top right of page then addd signature


----------

